# Seeking Black Water Aquariasts



## rpadgett37 (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm setting up a small black water aquarium, and would like to know the best way to care for the plants I am going to put into it.

Plants I will be using: Narrow Leaf Anubias, Frogbit, Duck Weed, Wisteria, and a little Hornwort, a little Hydro. Sp. Japan

Water Parameters: PH 6.2, KH 1 dK, GH 1.5 dH, Temp 75 degrees F. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Can anyone help?


----------

